# ISO: Recipe for Spinach and Artichoke dip



## buckytom (Nov 15, 2005)

my wife and i love tgi fridays spinach and artichoke dip. we buy it frozen from the supermarket and just toss it in the nuker for a minute, and serve it with breadsticks or crusty italian bread.
unfortunately, ever since they changed their packaging (it used to come in 2 smaller seperate sections, now i's one larger tray), it seems the recipe has also changed. it was almost unbearably salty the last time we made it, so i was thinking that it would be nice to make it from scratch.
does anyone have a good and fairly easy spinach and artichoke heart recipe?


----------



## Alix (Nov 15, 2005)

Kitchenelf posted one here, looks amazing.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 15, 2005)

thanks alix, and by proxy, elfie.

this one may go with me to my sister's for thanksgiving.


----------



## shannon in KS (Nov 15, 2005)

Hot Spinach Artichoke Dip

1 stick butter
1 cup diced onion
3-4 T crushed garlic
1/2 cup flour
1 1/2 cups chicken broth
1 1/2 cup heavy cream
1 cup grated REAL parmesan cheese
1 T chicken boiullon granules
1 T lemon juice
8 oz sour cream
8 oz frozen chopped spinach
6 oz artichoke hearts
1 cup mozzarella cheese
8 oz cream cheese
dash of red pepper
fresh parsley
salt and pepper to taste
other seasonings to taste

Saute onions and garlic in butter, covered, until wilted and transparent, 30-40 minutes.  Let cool for 5 minutes.  Sprinkle flour on mixture and whisk to form a paste (add a few more pats of butter if flour is lumpy and not mixing).  Cook on medium heat for a few minutes, stirring constantly until flour mixture is golden.  Whisking constantly to prevent lumps, slowly pour in chicken stock.  Cook on medium heat until mixture thickens, and add remaining ingredients (can be placed in a crock pot at this time and set to high until combined, then on low and stirred often). Heat until all cheeses are melted and combined.  Add more cream to desired consistency.  Do not overcook or ingredients will separate and become lumpy. Serve with crackers, tortilla chips, or toasted pita bread.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 15, 2005)

Here are the one that I use.




Spinach Artichoke Dip



 Ingredients:
 10oz pkg frozen spinach, thawed and drained well
2 6oz jars marinated artichoke hearts, undrained
3 lg cloves of garlic, chopped (or more if you like)
8oz cream cheese
1 cup Parmesan cheese
1/2 cup mayonaisse
2 Tbs lemon juice
1 1/2 cup dry bread crumbs

 Directions:
 Mix all ingredients together and bake at 375 for 25 mins.   Serve warm with crackers, melba toast, etc.


----------



## Erik (Nov 16, 2005)

Ingredients:
1 1/2 lb Cream Cheese, softened
3 c Spinach, coarsely chopped
1 1/2 c finely diced artichoke hearts
1/2 c finely diced roasted red peppers
2 T chopped roasted garlic
1/2 c salsa
1/4 c carmelized onion, chopped
1 T kosher salt
1 t crushed red pepper
1 t black pepper
1 c parmesan cheese
1 c shredded monterrey jack cheese
Preparation:
Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Whip ingredients in mixing bowl on medium speed, occasionally scraping sides of bowl, until fully blended.
Spread mixture into large baking dish. Bake for 12-14 minutes, stirring occasionally, until hot and bubbly.
Serve with Flatbread, Tortilla Chips, or with pizza crust, brushed with olive oil and baked.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 16, 2005)

thanks a bunch everyone!!!

i have copied them all, and i'll look 'em over to decide which one looks like i might be able to make it. they all look so good.
i wonder if they would freeze well, in small portions?


----------



## ronjohn55 (Nov 16, 2005)

We had a local place close up recently, and that took away one of the best spinach artichoke dips I've ever had. It had a great flavor, with just a hint of bacon to it. Plus they had great cajun food, and usually had a blues band a couple of times a week.  

John


----------



## MellieKay (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks for the recipes everyone! I am sitting here drooling on my shopping list.


----------

